

Show HN: Twinfluences - a Twitter influence checker - riklomas

This has been a little side project of mine for a while, spurred on by a friend who was interested to know who on his Twitter list were more influential than others<p>http://twinfluenc.es/<p>An example of a results page looks like:<p>http://twinfluenc.es/c4cj3gi4<p>It's never meant to be a money making startup, just a fun project using Twitter's API! I'd be interested to hear any constructive criticism!
======
riklomas
Clickable:

<http://twinfluenc.es/>

<http://twinfluenc.es/c4cj3gi4>

